# dark urine while on d-bol



## mr.nitrofish (Dec 5, 2005)

should I be alarmed? I have been drinking lots of water and at first early in my cycle my urine was almost clear from drinking so much water. but now even a gallon of water a day makes my urine slightly darker than usual.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 5, 2005)

are you sure you're drinking enough......in the morning it will almost always be dark.......


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Dec 5, 2005)

im drinking a gallon, or atleast most of a gallon.


----------



## thunderterd (Dec 5, 2005)

could  be from supplements or vitamins.  Any kidney pains?


----------



## Macstanton (Dec 5, 2005)

most multivitamins will only make your piss brighter, like mega men.  i've only heard of dark urine from people using too much finiplex and that means some kidney damage has occured.


----------



## thunderterd (Dec 5, 2005)

Macstanton said:
			
		

> most multivitamins will only make your piss brighter, like mega men.  i've only heard of dark urine from people using too much finiplex and that means some kidney damage has occured.



well it could be the d bol.  Winnies gave me kidney pains.  And darker urine.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Dec 5, 2005)

no pains in my kidneys, but my testicles have been a little sore. also I have been taking milk thisle.


----------



## stealthmeister (Dec 5, 2005)

A few thoughts...

If you've damaged a lot of muscle, such as in a crush injury or electrocution, you can have "rhabdomyolysis" or muscle cell death. This makes the urine very dark and the myoglobin from the muscles also damages the renal tubules and can lead to acute kidney failure. It's been seen in ironman triathletes racing in heat and dehydration, with 8-15hrs of heavy physical exertion. Every year someone ends up on dialysis for a while because of this.  Anyways, as for your situation....one thought would be that if you had some very heavy workouts on cycle and broke down / tore a lot of muscle fibers, some of the dark urine could be rhabdomyolysis.  It would be a bit of a long shot though, as you would have to damage a fair bit of muscle.....things like dehydration, colored supplements, vitamins (B & C especially), etc. can all darken your urine.

Another thought is with bile outflow obstruction in the liver (which AAS causes......'intrahepatic cholestasis'), the urine typically becomes quite dark (from urobilinogen) and the stools become more light colored or almost white. Have you had any recent liver enzymes done?

Old blood, urinary tract infections, etc. can also darken the urine, but without other symptoms these would be very unlikey.

A quick test to check is just a urine analysis. It's quick and cheap. It'll tell you if there is excessive myoglobin, urobilinogen, blood, bacteria, etc in the urine.


----------



## gregdiesel (Dec 5, 2005)

Dbol makes my urine dark for sure.  It's hard on the kidneys, keep drinking your water.  Maybe throw in a little cranberry extract or small glass of juice (organic if poss) everyday.


----------



## Cannons (Dec 5, 2005)

LIV52, will help extremely well.  Drink more water.  "Some" of that gallon of water is not enough.  Drink 1.5 or more.  Dark urine is your body giving you a clue that something is not right, and bad things are to come if you don't do something.  Like I said, WATER, WATER, WATER and liv52.


----------



## kell11 (Dec 6, 2005)

Cannons said:
			
		

> LIV52, will help extremely well.  Drink more water.  "Some" of that gallon of water is not enough.  Drink 1.5 or more.  Dark urine is your body giving you a clue that something is not right, and bad things are to come if you don't do something.  Like I said, WATER, WATER, WATER and liv52.


color at least means your kidneys are working but too dark? no good WHAT CANNONS SAID LIV.52 and waterwaterwater(the only liquid on earth that will cleanse you internally) and reduce dosage until correct/normal color returns


----------



## Testosperone (Dec 6, 2005)

yeah good luck bro..water is best. and liv 52 and how much milkthistle r u taking per day u need to be taking at least 1800mgs ed. imo. good luck bro. im about to go drink a some water lol...good luck man let us know


----------

